# FoxPro-DOS ver 2.6 works under Lan Envernoment



## RaoB (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello:::

I have developed one application in Fox pro Dos ver 2.6. Is foxpro supports lan, could I convert the same in LAN to use multiple users at same time, please guide me how to do it.    

Thanks


----------



## vivekrm007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Please I Also Needed This....

Please Reply......
Thanks......Vivek


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 28, 2007)

install foxpro in the server. make shortcut on the nodes against this installation. Now you can use foxpro on every machine. I am not sure whether same application can be used by multiple users at the same time. Just try and see and post your findings here. I am also interested in this.

You can start your prog with "set excl off". This will enable multi users


----------



## satyamy (Mar 28, 2007)

I need Foxpro 3.0 & Basic do someone has that
Pls help..............


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 3, 2007)

I need the 2.5 version....anyone has any idea where to get it from....


----------

